# Who has been given cervidil?



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm wondering how effective (if effective at all) this gel is in inducing labor. As I near my 42nd week, my doctor is talking about induction and I'm desperately trying to keep away the pitocin; one of the compromises I thought of was to ask about cervidil instead, but I'm not sure what sorts of experiences mamas have had with it.

I've heard from some mamas that it didn't do squat, while others have stated that it started their labor (which they continued without other interventions)...

Anyone?


----------



## box_of_rain (Mar 16, 2006)

I used cervadil with my 2nd. That was 3 years ago. I went into the hospital in the evening (8 pm), it was inserted. I was not a good candidate for induction. I was not effaced, dilated, anything. I was almost 43 weeks.

I slept with it through the night. When I was checked the following morning at 7 a.m. I was 4 cm. I was shocked - I hadn't felt a thing. So the pitocin was started and 4 hours later I had my babe.

So it was successful in my case. I feel really lucky, though, that it didn't lead to more intervention than pitocin. I'm not sure I'd opt to do that again. The OB really put the pressure on me.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I had it--I had some leaky amniotic fluid so I was induced, got cervadil, got pitocin, had my water broken, the epidural, etc.

I had a good birth, though!

That said, I did not like the cervadil one bit. They make it sound like they are merely inserting a tampon, but you know, it goes on your cervix so they go really far up there. Maybe if you know that you will be less surprized and taken aback than I was.


----------



## Lily's_Mom (Feb 11, 2008)

I had cervidil. First dose at 41w5d. Did nothing. Second dose at 41w6d. Gave me braxton hicks that got closer together and more regular and eventually became 'real' contractions. But, it wasn't good enough for them so they gave me a third dose at 42w (which fell out 2 hours later because the res. lubed it up so much). My daughter was born at 42w1d, with AROM 4 hours before she was born.

I found the cervidil really irritated my cervix...it just doesn't feel nice (sort of raw and scratchy) after it's been in there awhile, but it worked (eventually). My indications for induction were pregnancy-induced hypertension (bp 125/85 with no symptoms of preeclampsia) and post-dates.

I think my daughter would have been born the day she was, regardless of the cervidil or not. That is, I don't think it will work if your body isn't 'ready' for it. But I do think the cervidil probably helped soften my cervix enough that my contractions could really work on the dilation. So I think my labor was probably shorter and a bit easier than it would've been otherwise. But that's just my theory.

P.S. I have the package insert if there's anything you'd like to know from that.


----------



## April422 (Nov 28, 2007)

I've only seen cervadil work to *induce* labor once in my career.

What typically happes is the cervidil is given 1-2x (12 hours apart) until some notable cervical change has been made and then AROM and pitocin.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Yes, Cervidil is used to soften and dilate the cervix. It MAY bring labor on on its own, but the practice in many hospitals is AROM and pitocin. Pitocin on its own won't work if you're not ready.

Personally, absent any other risk factors (and reliable dating of pregnancy) I wouldn't talk induction until 42 weeks. But I would have a lengthy conversation with my OB about induction protocol.


----------



## CourtneyATW (Sep 13, 2007)

They started my induction with DS with cervidil. I had it in for about 9 hours and it brought me from around 1.5cm to 3cm (I was 1.5cm at my 35 week appt and my cervix was posterior and unreachable after that until I got to that 3cm) and they could reach it enough to pull it anterior and break my water. I had no problems with it, it caused some regular contractions but they were very light... many of the contractions I had during the 6 weeks prior were harder.

I don't think it would have started labor on its own, but we knew that Logan was already VERY far down and the risk of cord prolapse was almost nil, so we just needed to get dilated enough to do the AROM. DS was born just 7 hours after the AROM.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

I don't have any experience with cervadil, but i was induced for medical reasons with a foley catheter. I avoided pit by starting labor with nipple stimulation (both manual, and later, with a breastpump). If you need to induce, try the breast stimulation before resorting to pit.

That said, i have been reading your posts and i am sorry you are under all this pressure to induce, even they your baby is fine. If you want "them" off your back, let them schedule your induction. You don't have to show up







I hope your baby comes safely when she is ready.


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

I was actually induced with cervadil with my second. I think it jump started labor because I was close to going into labor on my own.


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

I had cervadil with my second and it worked really well- I didn't have anything else. They gave me a dose of it at 8 am and I had to lay on my back for 2.5 hours (that was about torture because my contractions were getting going good by then). At 11 am they broke my water and at 1pm I was holding my baby.


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks mamas for all the input re:cervidil. I still haven't decided what to do about "them", but I'm bringing DH, my anti-medical-establishment-secret-weapon to my next appointment, to help me discuss the why/how of all this induction crap. I'll be 42 wks on Friday (if the EDD calculate by LMP is actually right!), so I'm hoping I can push back this induction until bellybean decides to pop out on her own.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

I got it. My water had broken at 10pm on a friday night. Got it inserted around 1 pm the next afternoon. By 4 in the morning (SUNDAY), i was only at 6 cm (after some really really intense contrax for about 4 hours...before that they were pretty light). So then pitocin...epi....pushing for almost 4 hours...blah.

With my next pregnancy i am going to pray to highest degree to NOT have my water break so i do NOT have to be induced!!!!!!!! I reaaaaaaaaalllly wanted to labor at home and all that as long as possible...but because of the water break i had to be induced after a while.

I vote don't do anything and wait for labor to come on its own AS HARD AS THAT IS!


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iowaorganic* 
I had cervadil with my second and it worked really well- I didn't have anything else. They gave me a dose of it at 8 am and I had to lay on my back for 2.5 hours (that was about torture because my contractions were getting going good by then). At 11 am they broke my water and at 1pm I was holding my baby.

Oh yah i forgot about that part...it was so hard because i had to pee so bad like every five minutes so i had to have the nurse bring a bedpan...that was fun (not)


----------



## Qalliope (Oct 22, 2004)

Didn't dilate me at all, and, um, almost killed the baby. Heart rate dropped ridiculously low and they had a hard time getting it back up.

That was just my experience though; I don't know of anyone else who had the same issues. I just know that the way my body reacts to it, I wouldn't go near the stuff again.

Also, if I could do it over, I would really thoroughly research the risks of complications BEFORE going in.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cervidil softened my cervix, but that was it. Since nothing happened, pitocin was started; I had about 12 hours of pitocin-induced contractions that did nothing - I never dilated at all.

Halfasianmomma, what happens if you refuse induction? As long as the NST/BPP are normal, and there is nothing wrong with you, can you really be forced to induce?


----------

